# Bocinas de computadora



## criscob83 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hola tengo unas bocinas de computadora chafitas pero sonaban bien ahora que las enciendo generan un ruido extraño y no dejan que se escuche bien la canción como que chirrea (como si estuvieras arrugando papel)  es un circuito pequeño:
2 capacitores de 1000 uf
1 de 470 uf
5 transistores  a733p, (los otros no los distingo pero parecen ser iguales)
trae tres capacitores de poliester (capacidad desconocida) dos de ellos no dan voltaje cuando las conecto el otro si
unas resistencias, las cuales he checado y están bien y sus diodos del puente y dos más
y su potenciometro de 50 k, un led y su boton de encendido

que me recomiendan hacer que puedo checar?? cambio todos los capacitores o todos los transistores?? o las resistencias???


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Feb 10, 2006)

¿Las has probado con otro dispositivo fuera de la computadora? Yo tuve un problema similar pero era simplemente un problema en la configuración del sonido (software).


----------



## criscob83 (Feb 10, 2006)

tengo tres juegos de bocinas y  las otras dos suenan perfectamente bien
necesito saber si hay algun dispositivo que este fallando


----------

